# So, what 'ya gonna do with your GIZMO??



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

We've touched on this in a few post - but figured we could start a planning thread.

Initially, mine will be used to power a desktop system that will turn into a dedicated 2.1 channel system....adding a USB DAC & speakers yet to be determined. At first it will just be passing through my Audigy Soundcard & likely use my Paradigm Titans from old set-up...
Investigating (read trying to get in the budget) Squeezebox & others to get sound all 'round the house. A Gizmo _may_ power each remote location (2, maybe 3) - but I have a feeling(hoping?) by the time I can accomplish this, there will be a 2nd gen w/ *remote* included...:scratchchin::goodvibes::stirthepot:


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

rumonkey2 said:


> We've touched on this in a few post - but figured we could start a planning thread.
> 
> Initially, mine will be used to power a desktop system that will turn into a dedicated 2.1 channel system....adding a USB DAC & speakers yet to be determined. At first it will just be passing through my Audigy Soundcard & likely use my Paradigm Titans from old set-up...
> Investigating (read trying to get in the budget) Squeezebox & others to get sound all 'round the house. A Gizmo _may_ power each remote location (2, maybe 3) - but I have a feeling(hoping?) by the time I can accomplish this, there will be a 2nd gen w/ *remote* included...:scratchchin::goodvibes::stirthepot:


I will be using mine in my living and dining room to power my 1st gen X-LS in rosewood. My source is somewhat TBD. If someone comes out with an inexpensive net radio streamer (<$100) that will be the source. Until then i will use my ipod and possibly a laptop. Currently i have a trends in this sytem. The extra power and sub out are my main reasons to upgrade. And i have to admit - aesthetically it will be cool to have the matching wood on the speakers and amp.


----------



## chandra (Feb 12, 2008)

My plan was to use it as a desktop system coupled along with the monitor speakers tca was going to produce.


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't really have a use for it. I just bought it to help out a new company. I gave away our old bedroom system yesterday and need a new integrated amp in there, but we need three inputs - CD, FM and Vinyl turntable. I could do a simple guest room system. All of our grandkids have those iPods. Mostly, however, I just thought I would hook it up to the computer to play internet radio. We can get a choice of good classical music stations that way from around the world. I had planned on getting those AudioEngine 5 speakers or a KingRex and build some high efficiency desktop speakers. But I bought the Gizmo instead. I really like the subwoofer output.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am putting mine in my Banishment room.

5 bedroom house, 2 kids. Bedroom 4 is a play room. Bedroom 5 is my Wife's sewing/crafts room.

So, part 3 of the 3 car garage is my banishment room, where my golf gear and my PC sits. My main audio system is in the family room, but there are often times that I am forced to retreat into Banishment. My PC is about to be upgrade to a little media center to make my banishment more tolerable.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

I really have no use for mine...but I will test and compare the hell out of it for the rest of you guys!! :salute:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweeten my 2 channel hide away.

engtaz


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

Sparky14 said:


> I am putting mine in my Banishment room.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Clichy22 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am going to use it for my desktop system. I am going to go from a Chaintech AV-710 > Little Dot III (for the Tube pre-amp) > Gizmo > AV123 x-ls Encores. I can't wait:cloud9:


----------



## Duffman-OOHYEAH (Feb 28, 2008)

I am going to rub some miracle grow on it and hope for the best!:yes:

Can't believe I'm the 1st one with a joke about the wang!:angel::assshake::sly:


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Use it with some Hawthorne OB's in one of my systems...


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Would this make sense???*

In looking at Squeezebox/other streamers, I've also considered this:
Placing MP3/IPOD docks in various rooms connected to GIZMO and speakers.
The reason I'm considering this is the $$ to get sound everywhere. I'll have my HT room & desktop system for those rooms. Possibly a 3.1 (maybe even 5.1) for the living area once things said and done. Already 5.1 in bedroom. But, I would like to have music capabilites in the kitchen/dinning area (big counter bar space), the loft which holds home gym, and outside.
I know I would loose some "user-friendliness" such as remote control, but the overall "learning" curve would be easier. (my GF hates remotes anyway)
And, believe it or not, I don't even have an MP3 player yet, so investigating those & "docks" too...
I would start w/ 1 player to move from dock to dock as used...
Would build a "weather proof" box to house outdoor GIZMO/dock & _maybe_CC could come up w/ some outdoor speakers??:stirthepot:

This sound doable??? Any smaller, lower $$ (less than $200) player/dock recommendations that would help accomplish this?? I know, IPOD would work - but what about others? And I don't need/care to have video capability...


Just quick searching, I found this:
http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=668&product=17372
http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=668&product=16186

Gotta look at these closer, see what users think.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

:shiftyeyes: I'm going to use mine to take over the world!!! :brainiac:

...

...

...

Oh wait Craig just told me it can't do that, :hissyfit: so guess I'll juast have to use for a 2.1 channel system in my Library. :cloud9:


----------



## mfeust (Feb 12, 2008)

My Gizmo will be in my wife's art studio at home so she can listen to her music while she paints. Cindy's studio system will look like this, Zune>Gizmo>Onix Ref .5 & Scamp-10. This should be a very nice system to listen to while she does her stuff on canvas with oils.


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

*Preamp/Tuner Review $500*

I've been thinking about what to do with my GIZMO and came across this recent review in StereoMojo -- www.stereomojo.com/index.html -- for a new preamp that I had never heard of, the Jaton RC7000P. It only costs $500 and has a built in AM/FM tuner. The Jaton preamp received a very favorable review, especially considering the price and the added tuner. The writer compared it favorably (at least not embarrassingly) to his Linn. That's saying alot for a budget component. He also said that he noticed that the tuner pulled in a lot more stations than he was accustomed to. All in all, I was impressed enough to decide to share the review. Now what would we do (I apologize, I'm geek challenged sometimes) would we plug the (say) Jaton preamp into the GIZMO's one input, and would that let us plug additional music servers into the preamp, and could we also just listen to FM from the built in tuner? Oy! A run on sentence, all those ands! Also, the above URL takes you to the page where the Jaton review is featured this month. I didn't know how to copy the entire URL from there... and I was too lazy to write it down and have to retype it. Still, I think I think it is a good read or I wouldn't have wasted your time, and I'd appreciate reading your thoughts.


----------



## Buzz3 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to love it and hug it and squeeze it and hold it. Sir, your question sounds rather personal to me. It's my GIZMO and i'll play with it if I want to.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

buzz3 said:


> I'm going to love it and hug it and squeeze it and hold it. Sir, your question sounds rather personal to me. It's my GIZMO and i'll play with it if I want to.



:Weirdo:Okie dokie then! Looks like we'll all be bringing our Gizmos to any TCA GTGs...
just no need to compare - all Gizmos are _basically_ the same. Of course, this being _Tweak_ City Audio, I'm sure there will plenty 'o folks tweaking theres....We can just tell each other how we use them:nervous:

Think I'm gonna invite SoundVixen from AV123 to come audition mine...:snaggletooth:

This thread is now officially:toilet:


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

Larry D said:


> Now what would we do (I apologize, I'm geek challenged sometimes) would we plug the (say) Jaton preamp into the GIZMO's one input, and would that let us plug additional music servers into the preamp, and could we also just listen to FM from the built in tuner? Oy! A run on sentence, all those ands! Also, the above URL takes you to the page where the Jaton review is featured this month. I didn't know how to copy the entire URL from there... and I was too lazy to write it down and have to retype it. Still, I think I think it is a good read or I wouldn't have wasted your time, and I'd appreciate reading your thoughts.


Thanks for this link. I tend to associate Jaton with cheapie computer parts - you know, the stuff that always seems to be 1 generation behind the current stuff, and usually found in the close-out bins. Still good for building a PC on the cheap. As far as connecting the pre to the Gizmo, it should work. Sometimes matching the output of the pre to the input sensitivity of the integrated could be a problem. You might want to wait to get all the technical specs of the 2 components before you commit. Even then some tweaking of the volume on the pre might be necessary.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Need two Gizmo's to biamp my OBLS-1 DIY PC speaker project and run the DIY open baffle servo controlled sub. 

This might also work with biamped DSP Crossover idea.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

HAL said:


> Need two Gizmo's to biamp my OBLS-1 DIY PC speaker project and run the DIY open baffle servo controlled sub.
> 
> This might also work with biamped DSP Crossover idea.


Oh nice, I saw your OBLS-1 thread, but I don't recall seeing the open baffle sub. Is there a thread I missed on those? I do love OB bass.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

the more I think about it, GIZMO gonna best be used for my desktop system (planned anyway). Will have to wait for a "remote" version - hopefully w/ 2 inputs - :scratchchin::stirthepot:for practical use in other locations.

Funny, nothing out yet & we're already asking for more - Craig, you ready for all the stuff like this???:fryingpan::nervous::boxer:


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

rumonkey2 said:


> the more I think about it, GIZMO gonna best be used for my desktop system (planned anyway). Will have to wait for a "remote" version - hopefully w/ 2 inputs - :scratchchin::stirthepot:for practical use in other locations.
> 
> Funny, nothing out yet & we're already asking for more - Craig, you ready for all the stuff like this???:fryingpan::nervous::boxer:


Second that! I'm waiting for one that has a tube front end preamp... and an inexpensive but really good DAC.

Lar


----------



## swt61 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm planning on driving my Omega Grande 6's and using the preamp out to drive my Onix UFW-10 subs.


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

The Gizmo will be for my main system to power RS450s and sub out to dual UFW-12HRs.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm honestly not sure what I'll do with mine...especially since I just signed on for a couple of x-amps. I just want to check it out, mostly, and there is certainly nothing wrong with offering some support to Mr. Chase! :yes:

Randy


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

Some one was mentioning a 'net radio streamer', have you looked into the airport express, $99, has airtunes (have to use itunes, unless you use airfoil) with a digital output. (mini to toslink cable needed)...


----------



## hcw3 (Mar 27, 2008)

either desktop or garage for me, haven't decided which yet, probably the office since I have a full size spare receiver for the garage.


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

Mod it!!! 

Seriously, not that I'm expecting the Gizmo to be anything less than great. The design of the amp is likely to be very solid and probably shouldn't be messed with much. It's just that to hit the price that Craig is looking at, there's no way he can get the better (and more expensive) parts in the Gizmo. Therefore, there will be some room for improvement by putting in better caps, etc. 

So, Craig, if you could put me down for 2 Gizmo's, I'd appreciate it. I want to mod one and have an unmodded one to see what the difference in sound is (which is the way modding should be done, but we rarely have the opportunity to do it this way). 

And my guess it that it shouldn't be difficult to reset the crossover for the sub out to a different value. I'll have to play with that one though.


----------



## jpcat (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll use it for my desktop system in a 10x10 room driven by PCs built-in sound card. I'll hold out for the WAF-1 and Scamp with the only other speakers I would consider being from AV123 (but for my office, I'm liking Craig's pricepoints). 

Once the speakers are on board I'll look into an aftermarket sound card, maybe a USB one that can do double duty with the laptop when we are on vacation...


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

As I sit here bobbing around in the Pacific, I'm thinking I could use a Gizmo in my stateroom with my old Rio Karma. Might not be a bad little amp for the desktop at home either. Speakers with likely be original ELT's or Ref 0.5's.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Hiya Obie!*

Good to see you here!
Hope all is well....:salute:


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

dweekie said:


> Oh nice, I saw your OBLS-1 thread, but I don't recall seeing the open baffle sub. Is there a thread I missed on those? I do love OB bass.


Actually looking at the open baffle sub ideas at GR-Research and Audio Circle. They go upto about 200Hz, which would be good with the OBLS-1's desktop speakers. 

If not, probably a SCAMP-10 with the Gizmo as it is a smaller driver and might go up to 150Hz to 200Hz.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to try it on our old Klipschorns. They require VERY little power being fully horn loaded. Presently using them with an old HK 430 SS integrated which for some reason is a great & also inexpensive match with the Khorns. Should be an interesting comparison with the Gizmo.

I'm not clear on the low frequency roll off though. If I understand Craigs post in another thread the tone controls will allow it to be made flat to 48 Hz, but does it roll off from there? If so not good on the Khorns until I get a subwoofer (Craigs new big one?). 

Rod


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

nwboater said:


> I'm going to try it on our old Klipschorns. They require VERY little power being fully horn loaded. Presently using them with an old HK 430 SS integrated which for some reason is a great & also inexpensive match with the Khorns. Should be an interesting comparison with the Gizmo.
> 
> I'm not clear on the low frequency roll off though. If I understand Craigs post in another thread the tone controls will allow it to be made flat to 48 Hz, but does it roll off from there? If so not good on the Khorns until I get a subwoofer (Craigs new big one?).
> 
> Rod


Rod - Having owned K-horns for a lot of years, I think you will be surprised at how good they sound with an amp like Gizmo. The -3 dB point will be appx. 40 Hz without a subwoofer - and the sweetspot for the K-horn's bass is above 40 Hz. 

Of course, adding the big sub will make for one amazing system. :thumbsup:


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

*Special pricing is too good*

With the new special deal announcement, I might already be up to 3 Gizmos - 1 for the office (thinking of a single driver unit - TCA one if CC will get on with it soon), 1 for my brother for his LS3/5As (his Marantz is getting noisy, and I think he is too durn'd cheap to get it fixed, and might get him a Scamp-10 too), and 1 to keep on hand for one of the kids. May have to coerce CC to haul them all up here with him for thinking about a winter GTG in Ontario, for G'ness sake. Phew.


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

I still think TCA should have a Gallery to show what different people did with their Gizmos and offer a prize for really creative ideas and applications. Naturally a lot of people visiting the TCA web site are going to look and see and get ideas and this will generate sales; and if the different ways people use the Gizmo are interesting enough people will talk about it and others will visit and that will further the imagination and eventually increase sales, too.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine is going to run the "office" system so I can be jamming out when I take orders. I don't know what speakers I am going to use yet, but when the 3" fullrangers come out they are certainly 'in'.


----------



## kruxter (Apr 26, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Rod - Having owned K-horns for a lot of years, I think you will be surprised at how good they sound with an amp like Gizmo. The -3 dB point will be appx. 40 Hz without a subwoofer - and the sweetspot for the K-horn's bass is above 40 Hz.
> 
> Of course, adding the big sub will make for one amazing system. :thumbsup:


I've got a set of Forte II's. Maybe I should try a Gizmo with those.


----------



## sean_w_smith (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to use mine to power the moho x-sls + x-sub system I just got for the downstairs living room. I moved all my audio equipment up to the theater and its killing me not having any music on the first floor.... In the meantime I'll use my Aragon Pre-Amp and my 325Wpc carver amp for the x's but honestly its overkill and it takes up too much space...

might have to get another for the office...

Craig: I just read all the latest hoopla over at aV123 and I just wanted to say you are very generous guy... Wish I had some more time to chat with you in NJ....

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Sean ... That system will be quite the performer. 

Saw your post on AV123, too - Thanks ! 

Maybe you can come to Erie when we have a GTG here this fall.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I plan on matching them with the ELT's again :boom:


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

Time to warm this thread up again what with the Gizmos arriving. The heavy-duty use will be in my workplace office. I have got 2 different sets of speakers arriving courtesy flea-bay: a pair of those single driver (Tangband 3") Nightingale kits, and a pair of DCM Halftimes (90dB sensitivity). When the ULW10's start shipping, one of the pair ordered will go into the Sub-out. Interesting times ahead. :yes:


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

To power my Onix OD's.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, not sure what to do with my Gizmo.

May pair it up against my Music Hall A25.2 driving my Onix Ref 1s. But not sure I want to lose the remote capability of my MH. However, I am also one waiting on the ULW-10 sub, so the Gizmo's sub out is a plus.

My 2nd system is a garage system. Gizmo was originally planned for that, but I found a small form factor old Realistic integrated for a whopping $5...and darned if that thing doesn't work just fine with the PSB alphas.


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine will be hooked up to some Paradigm Atom's in the bedroom. Powered by an ipod normally, at least until I get some network audio device setup instead.

Currently I have nothing there since I stole the old amp for another project and haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Mine will be fed by an Emu 1212m PC audio interface, will power my ELT-525 monitors, and will send the lows to a ULW-10 MLS Sig. It will be a nearfield monitoring setup for my project studio.


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

I will initially hook them up to a set of Ref 1's that I picked up B-stock real cheap, and an X-sub. Going in my computer / office hideaway, so the source will either by my computer. Not sure how else to hook it up.

The hideaway is 11x7, so I'm hoping this will finish the perfect little 2.1 near field system.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Office setup...
laptop to Gizmo to AV123 ELT525 bookshelves.

I'm thinking of setting up a few similar setups for my co-workers.
They have all been admiring my system with streaming Pandora.

Mike


----------

